# Any freshwater advice? Ready to start fishing again.



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just moved in December to the Oxford/Anniston Alabama area for a job with Honeywell and even though it's winter time, are there any fish to be caught without the use of a boat? I hate feeling stuck at the house. In the winter is usually when I hit the gym pretty hard until spring fishing picks up.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated of just what typically bites in these colder times in fresh water in the south.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Whats biting*

Crappie, Blue and Channel catfish, and Suckers. Start with the Crappie and Catfish, Sucker fishing is a little specialized.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

you think its possible to catch crappie and channel cats from the bank of the coosa river up here near oxford/talladega/pell city during the winter time?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*catfish*

Logan martin dam area and public access areas along the river.Use chicken liver fished on bottom,or cut bait.If you can't get a fresh baitfish to cut up, buy a fresh tilapia from walmart at the seafood section.Use pleanty of weight to keep your bait on bottom!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Think I can catch anything on lures (cranks, jerkbaits, soft plastics) in these same bank fishing spots? or is cutbait for cats the way to go?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tcheeks38 said:


> Just moved in December the Oxford/Anniston Alabama area for a job with Honeywell and even though it's winter time, are there any fish to be caught without the use of a boat? I hate feeling stuck at the house. In the winter is usually when I hit the gym pretty hard until spring fishing picks up.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated of just what typically bites in these colder times in fresh water in the south.


You are 20-30 minutes from a excellent fishery. Boat is better, but you can catch plenty from land.
The Neely Henry dam. Starting in march the small stripe start coming up the river. By mid April there are 20 pounders being caught with a large curly tail jig. 
People will also use shad . 
Neely Henry dam is in ohatchee. 
By June 1, they all go back down river. October-November they come back up river to the dam. That's when you will catch more large sized hybrid stripe from 10-15 lbs.
All from land. Just do what everyone else on land there is doing. 



.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The water is cold up there. Fishing will be slow this time of year


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks. I appreciate the info. When you say fishing is slow up here this time of year would you say it isn't worth the time? I caught a couple largemouth and some pickerel on and just after christmas day but that was in georgia. Just wondering if it's worth it to try in this cold in a place I've never fished before. I know how to spot good "fishy" places that produce in spring/summer/fall but not winter time.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I am southwest of you close to Selma on the Alabama River. Winter is much better than summer IMO. Can't believe someone implied that sucker fishing is more specialized than crappie fishing! Lol!!
Blue cats are easy peasy right now if you can net a few shad for bait


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Winter time is awesome fishing


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

CatHunter said:


> Winter time is awesome fishing


X2. Winter is one of the best times to catch a big bass. Any slight warming trend is the time to get out there. Catch lots of pickerel this time of year also, though we try to avoid them.


----------

